# Titan 600 rentspray



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone. Am in the market for a sprayer, was looking around and i think Graco's are going to be a little bit of my current price range. Don't need anything too heavy duty as i think i'll only use it a couple of times a month, if that. I was debating the titan 330xt?? But today i came across one of these http://www.rentspray.com/portal/rentspray_600_rentspray,334185,134169.html

reconditioned for $700, reacon i could get it for $600 at a push. Anyone used one of these rentspray rigs? worth it?
FYI, will be using it for residential jobs, and also trim, doors etc. Possibly railings/cabinets if something in the pipeline works out. I've only had experience with the Graco 490 ultra.

Thanks for any help


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Check out the Graco XR-7 or ASM 1700 ( same sprayer re-labeled) Simple to use and maintain. They will spray most interior/exterior products and will do everything you mentioned. Brand new they run around $700, I just sold one that I rented 4 times for $500. I sold my last rental 1700 for about $350. 


The one you have pictured looks ok. Do they sell it complete for that price? ( gun, hose, tip)


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I've seen that one kicking around at the local HD rental location too.

It has a gun and hose, good to go as is, pretty well the same way they'd rent it to you.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah Dustin, one and the same, was in there picking up some scaffold planking and it caught my eye! How you coming along with your spray purchase?
where abouts in K-town you at?

will check out the alternates, thanks NC


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Theres always Kijiji


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

am keeping an eye on Kijiji and castanet, thanks again


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Most Titan Rent Sprayers are a 640i some are 440i good professional grade sprayers much better than any of the magnum line. 700 is kind of steep if it is a used spray rig.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dannyj said:


> Yeah Dustin, one and the same, was in there picking up some scaffold planking and it caught my eye! How you coming along with your spray purchase?
> where abouts in K-town you at?
> 
> will check out the alternates, thanks NC


Once I complete my next big job I am working on now I'll get a used sprayer I think, got a couple leads on 440i's in town here.

I looked at the same rental unit a while back but personally decided against it.

In the summer I'll get a 795 most likely assuming my finances allow it!


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking Dustin, why did you decide against it?


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

*also*

also, for Sean, is $700 expensive? I reacon i could get it down to 6, which i thought was fair, but if you could throw me a good arguement i'd like to use it to see if i could get it down some more! Not sure if it came into your thinking but i'm in Canada?
FYI, i got the usage of it, rented 81 times for a total of 153 days, over a 2 year period, comes with new hose, used gun and 1 517 tip, the guy said he'd do me a deal on some more tips also.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dannyj said:


> If you don't mind me asking Dustin, why did you decide against it?


For the most part what I could find for comparables, it didn't really seem to stand out of the crowd.

Secondly, who knows what kind of abuse that rentals go through, ( fair enough and "pro" can destroy one too, but I find it much more likely to have problems with a heavily used rental, than a used sprayer from someone who knows how to properly use/take care of it )

For 700 I figured I could get something that would work a bit better for me.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dannyj said:


> also, for Sean, is $700 expensive? I reacon i could get it down to 6, which i thought was fair, but if you could throw me a good arguement i'd like to use it to see if i could get it down some more! Not sure if it came into your thinking but i'm in Canada?
> FYI, i got the usage of it, rented 81 times for a total of 153 days, over a 2 year period, comes with new hose, used gun and 1 517 tip, the guy said he'd do me a deal on some more tips also.


This actually brings another question to mind, I know that HD carries Titan tips, and I assume these are the tips you'r get a deal on, and they are cheaper than the titan tips I have bought from the paint store, are they the same tips, or lower quality justifying the lower price.

Just something to think on when deciding if you take this sprayer and get a deal on tips.

I doubt it would matter on stucco and textured ceilings but for doors and trim I'd make sure I'm using quality tips 

Anyone that knows the difference between HD Titan tips and the SC-6 tips?


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

mmmmm, good question, didn't think to ask about branded tips?? I would also rather pay extra for good quality tips as will be doing a fair bit of trim.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Of course the tips are interchangeable with the titan guard sp you CAN buy the better tips for the gun, or even put a graco guard on and use graco tips ( personally I'd go get the graco contractor 2 gun and hose kit, I saw one at GP for 185 with hose gun whip cord, guard and 517 tip. Better gun than the one on that machine you're looking at ) 

The graco tips seem to have wider fans, I don't know why, might not affect you doing trim, but on a stucco job i had 2 machines going side by side one with a titan tip one with a graco, same tip size, the graco was much wider.

I don't know much about titan tips but graco has Fine Finish tips too.

A graco guard is all you need to use these tips but I might not buy the HD titan tips even with a good deal on them


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

On that note, one time I was visiting here at home and wanted to spray a quick couple coats of paint on my parents old cabinetry and ceiling ( doesn't need anything better than airless, in pretty rough shape ) and the HD selling that unit REFUSED to rent me a sprayer. They asked me what I wanted to use it for, and I was informed that I can only use it for priming drywall, that's IT.

After explaining to him that I am an industry professional and use sprayers almost daily in Calgary he still refused to rent me the machine knowing what I wanted to use it for!

I refuse to direct any business their way! Who knows how well they maintain machines if they don't even know what you can use them for


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dannyj said:


> also, for Sean, is $700 expensive? I reacon i could get it down to 6, which i thought was fair, but if you could throw me a good arguement i'd like to use it to see if i could get it down some more! Not sure if it came into your thinking but i'm in Canada?


I am basing it only on my experience of the past of buying and selling sprayers. I have not bought and sold used rigs in the past few years but have looked at them from time to time. I bought one of my 695 ultramax2's for 8 bills in 07 I think and it has been a damn fine money maker. I would think that you could find a nice 495 for a good amount less than 7 bills. 

Buying used anything is a crap shoot though and it is strictly buyer beware. So maybe buying the rentsprayer might be a good way to go for you since you have rented it before and you know the people selling it. If you are buying it from a HD I doubt they will come down a whole lot more than where it is now, probably want to throw in a few more things instead.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

if it is a rent spray it should have a portal that a service center can plug into and tell you how many hours it has been turned on. ask him what is the runtime if you take the run time number and multiply it by 18 that is what all service centers use as an approximation of gallons sprayed. Ontime tells all of the time the machine has been turned on


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just saw one of these on ebay sitting at no bids for 4 bills.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't find that one sean but am hunting around ebay as we speak. Got the final word from the HD guy about the rentspray, just been serviced, all filters replaced, brand new hose and gun with 517 tip, and hopefully he's going to throw in a titan fine finish tip, got him down to 665 for all that. They're holding it for me until monday. gotta decide....
Guess what will be on my mind all day whilst i'm up skiing :whistling2:...

thanks for your help again sean, have a nice sunday!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This was the one I saw
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330405246148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

of course being not stateside you would want to ask about any possible shipping options.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks sean but they don't ship to the great white north! Getting stuff from you guys stateside tends to be a bit of an issue as there is always a currency conversion (lacking in our favour no matter what the exchange rate) and shipping costs, and then we have to pay duty up here aswell. Never really works out.
Thanks so much for the help though sean. Think i'll mkake a couple of phone calls in the morning and see how i go.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Danny, Do you ever check out castanet.net? 

Sometimes a deal comes up on there with sprayers - but you got to watch for them. 

Doing a quick search, I found this: http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/636018/cat/623

You could probably get him down some on that price too. 

But keep your eye out around there :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Danny, Do you ever check out castanet.net?
> 
> Sometimes a deal comes up on there with sprayers - but you got to watch for them.
> 
> ...


I emailed him no response so try phoning :thumbup:


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks dustin and Alec, that's one of the phone calls i was going to make in the morning :thumbup:! Been keeping my eye on castanet, craigslist and kijiji. Loads of deals on ebay... if you live in the states .
Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

spoke to the guy re:the castanet ad, he inherited it after a death (awkward conversation!) and really has no idea how often it was used, how it was maintained etc etc. He was only willing to come down to 550 for it aswell, mmmmm. will think about it overnight and may go see it in person, lacking time at the mo, am behind where i wanted to be on the job i'm doing. Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I was at the westside HD picking up dustmasks and a vac filter, and couldn't help but notice a RentSpray 600 for sale used.

This one was listed to sell for about $1500 "Was $2200"

Talk about a ripoff


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I was at the westside HD picking up dustmasks and a vac filter, and couldn't help but notice a RentSpray 600 for sale used.
> 
> This one was listed to sell for about $1500 "Was $2200"
> 
> Talk about a ripoff


Wow!!! Yeah that is a rip off.. how the hell did they get that price!

Hows your sprayer hunting going?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

The lead I had looks like was bought, I'm not in a huge rush though, there's a paint store special in a month at General, if the 895 is up for around 3k and I have the funds I may jump on it, good to have the warranty, the advantage pump program ( extra pump in case yours dies for up to 80% off retail), and graco bucks, it seems like a no brainer for me if I can afford it, looking at the variety of used machines in town that will spray heavy materials ><


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW expensive. I just checked rates to ship to BC from Michigan USA. If I did it right it was around $400 USD. I'd have to double check to get an exact amount. That was for a 100lb item. A 1095 or equivalent size unit would probably weigh half that or so. You might be better off ordering from the states even paying shipping. 

Just FYI a new ASM Zip Spray 2100 ( I believe thats the same as a 395 0r 495 Graco ) its .47 GPM/1.8 LPM under $1k USD complete, gun, hose, tip.


----------

